# SEMA 2010: Chevrolet Debuts Cruze Z-Spec Concept



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 26, 2010)

Chevrolet debuted three new compact cars, as part of its new Z-Spec factory upgrades lineup, with the new Cruze and Volt, as well as the upcoming Spark subcompact rounding out the lineup.

While the concepts modifications are cosmetic in nature, the upgrades really elevate the conservative lines of the Cruze, with an orange paint job, Recaro seats and big wheels featuring prominently. The Spark could be considered a throwback to the days of "The Fast and the Furious", with its creamsicle orange paintjob, white BBS wheels and Altezza taillights. Of the three, our favorite was the Volt, whose sharp angles, white paintwork and big wheels complimented the car in a way that the stock styling just doesn't do.

More: *SEMA 2010: Chevrolet Debuts Z-Spec Concepts Including Volt, Spark, Cruze* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## bpipe95 (Nov 1, 2010)

Well at least I now know the wheels that I want will look good on the car... 

GM is sneaking in my brain and steeling my ideas!


----------



## bpipe95 (Nov 1, 2010)

List of mods done to the car
*CHEVROLET CRUZE Z-SPEC CONCEPT*​ Exterior:
* JDSU Medium Dark SpectraFlair Orange Metallic color
* Custom Z-Spec graphics
* Gloss white and matte gray custom graphic stripes (Graphic Concepts)
* Ground effects kit
* Rear spoiler
* High-flow grille with body-color surround trim
* Accessory front fog lamp kit
* BBS 19-inch wheels
Interior:
* Interior trim kit with custom perforated, leather-trimmed instrument panel and doors
* Custom flat-bottom, leather-wrapped steering wheel with Z-Spec logo
* Recaro leather-trimmed, racing-style seats
* Custom Z-Spec embroidered floor mats
Performance:
* Pedders sport springs and suspension components
* Brembo brake kit
* Borla high-flow exhaust system
* K&N cold-air intake system





I want the brakes, wheels and Pedders suspension but likely not the ones they used. Coilovers are the only way to go.


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

bpipe95 said:


> Well at least I now know the wheels that I want will look good on the car...
> 
> GM is sneaking in my brain and steeling my ideas!


pretty much everyone wants the bbs lm's. lol. plus i have yet to see them look bad on any car.


----------



## bpipe95 (Nov 1, 2010)

They are one sexy wheel, but I have one other wheel that I keep going back to instead of these. very similar look but closer spokes. 

I really do like the look of this one, but those big stickers ruined it. 

Typical GM lets get it 90% perfect then make it look cheap.


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

the dual stripes on the top of the car have been a chevy thing for a really long time. i wouldnt expect them not to put it on their cars. theyve been putting those on their cars as far back as the early 70s if i remember correctly.


----------



## bpipe95 (Nov 1, 2010)

Yea that is true, but the rest of the car is perfectly in touch with current trends. Lowered a bit, a rather aggressive wheel fitment (at least for a factory car). It just flows so nicely until you get to that gigantic stripe.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

agreed i love it all except the stripe. i love that color, reminds me of the Sunset Orange from early (05-06) cobalts.


----------



## Tom_Cruze (Jul 23, 2010)

shawn672 said:


> agreed i love it all except the stripe. i love that color, reminds me of the Sunset Orange from early (05-06) cobalts.


It think it is actually the exact same color from the Cobalt. Which makes perfect sense since this car is replacing the Cobalt. Looks really good in my opinion. The stripes don't bother me too much.


----------



## MikeyCruze (Oct 28, 2010)

Is there a price tag for this model? Canada release?


----------



## Cruzer (Oct 18, 2010)

Link to some more pictures from that news article: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/14-chevrolet-cruze-pictures/255-chevrolet-z-spec-cruze-pictures.html


----------



## Tom_Cruze (Jul 23, 2010)

MikeyCruze said:


> Is there a price tag for this model? Canada release?


Unfortunately its just a concept for now. So there's no pricing and plans as to its availability. Although I would assume there is a big chance of it actually making it into production.


----------



## Sour Kruat's 951 (Nov 9, 2010)

I'll bet the MPG will take a hit.


----------



## bpipe95 (Nov 1, 2010)

Sour Kruat's 951 said:


> I'll bet the MPG will take a hit.



why is that?


----------



## MikeyCruze (Oct 28, 2010)

Tom_Cruze said:


> Unfortunately its just a concept for now. So there's no pricing and plans as to its availability. Although I would assume there is a big chance of it actually making it into production.


Crap 

Time to pressure GM into building it


----------



## 457chevrolet (Dec 3, 2010)

Tom_Cruze said:


> It think it is actually the exact same color from the Cobalt. Which makes perfect sense since this car is replacing the Cobalt. Looks really good in my opinion. The stripes don't bother me too much.


I agree on you. My uncle has just bought the same model just recently and the interior was pretty awesome. His was the spark version of it. one thing i only hate about it was it is bit lowered and is does not fit on the road. As you know, my uncle resides in a province where roads are full of ups and downs. 


Chevrolet Repair


----------

